# My recession pen



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi guys! It's me again with yet another pen from the shop today. I call it my recession pen because if you carry this pen, you will never be broke. It is shredded US currency cast in acrylic. It is one of Ed Davidson's (Yo Yo Spin) newer creations and very novel. 

I'll never understand though that if there is a recession going on, how come our government has money to shred?  

Come April 15th, I am thinking about sending this pen to the IRS to pay any taxes that I may still owe 

Sorry, but I have to run now...... got more to do in the shop. Stay tuned!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i wish i could make money fast as Bob turns out pens,lol. Bob you do nice work! i envy your ability!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Bob - be sure to include an invoice for pre-shredding your tax payment.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pen Bob. 

Oh by the way you were misinformed. That is not your recession pen. That is your bailout money so it would be a bailout pen.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How much better can they come than that. What size are the blanks, mine are about 1" square, needing a lot of turning.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys, the pen was fun and certainly different. 

Bernie, you may have a point there 

Harry, the blanks I have are a pretty good size and probably close to an inch. I guess he makes them that size so they will fit about any kit out there.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, the pen was fun and certainly different.
> 
> Bernie, you may have a point there
> 
> Harry, the blanks I have are a pretty good size and probably close to an inch. I guess he makes them that size so they will fit about any kit out there.


I still have about seven of these Acrylic blanks and as my sister is coming from England in about four weeks for our granddaughter's wedding, I thought that it would be nice to make them into pens for her to take back as presents, however the thought of removing all that material plus all the chisel sharpening put me off, that is until I had another brainwave, why not turn them down to a reasonable size in my metal lathe where I can take deep and even cuts. Here is the result of the first one that I'll attempt to turn into a pen next week and if it goes well, I'll proceed to do the same with all the other blanks.
I've made some boo boos with the pics. they aren't quite as intended but as it's 10.45 PM, it's a bit late to re do them.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good thinking on reducing the blanks Harry. Another consideration would be to shave the corners off with a bandsaw, I have seen a lot of people doing that lately to reduce turning efforts.

My Gosh! That pie looks awesome, if you weren't so far away I'd come help you eat it with a good cup of coffee.... Yum Yum!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Wouldn't it be rather dangerous putting such small blanks through the band saw? Just asking because the band saw is still quite new to me and I'm not sure that I've mastered the art of using it especially when I look at some of the band sawn boxes that appear on this forum from time to time.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Nicely done Bob. I think that I have seen that somewhere else today. Hmmmm


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry, they use a jig for that purpose which keeps it nice and safe just as we do for the routers.

Phil, I think you are right


----------

